# Wife Tags Out With A Johnson County Monster



## hoods (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## River Rambler (Dec 1, 2013)

Awesome Buck!


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow nice buck bet she is a happy camper


----------



## tcoker (Dec 2, 2013)

Very nice. Congrats. WTG


----------



## seeker (Dec 2, 2013)

Wonderful trophy, congratulations.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 2, 2013)

She did get herself a good one.  Congrats to her.

Hoss


----------



## thc_clubPres (Dec 2, 2013)

that's cool looking. are those dual G1's as stickers


----------



## pnome (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice!  Congrats to your wife!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Dec 5, 2013)

What part of Johnson Co ya'll hunt? WE have 725 acre off 57 Between Kite and Wrightsville.  That is a good un for sure!


----------



## hoods (Dec 6, 2013)

We just off the Gumlog Rd. Between 57 and 319.


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Dec 7, 2013)

Congrats to your wife


----------



## dprince (Dec 31, 2013)

Way to go girl!!!!


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats to your wife


----------



## NTKJake (Jan 25, 2014)

great buck


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2014)

We've got 3000 acres on jc boat landing rd on the river. Johnson cty is underrated for good bucks. We've killed quite a few 130-140 class bucks there over the years. Congrats on a nice buck


----------



## jtomczak (Feb 12, 2014)

awesome!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats, Nice Buck.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## hoods (Feb 24, 2014)

Grossed 134 only netted 120 7/8. She was disappointed with the deductions.


----------



## knifeman6785 (Feb 25, 2014)

hoods said:


> Grossed 134 only netted 120 7/8. She was disappointed with the deductions.



Nets are for fish!!! That's a great buck!!!!


----------

